# Certified Coder (CPC) wanted Arizona



## Bnevin (Jun 12, 2013)

Kingman Regional Medical Center is looking for a CPC

Professional Services Certified Coding Reviewer  
Department:  Health Information Management  
Schedule:  Full-time  
Shift:  Days  
Hours:  8:00 am - 4:30 pm  


For additional information about this opportunity please follow this link: https://www.azkrmc.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=10


----------



## robeena (Jun 13, 2013)

*looking a job*

Robeena Ansari CPC

looking a job 5 year experienced Medical coding !


----------



## rjackman (Jun 14, 2013)

Bnevin I am going to go to your link and check it out, however would they consider an CPC-A? I have relocated to Arizona in hopes to get a position  I can't even seem to get a receptionist job! If you have any pointers on how to get in the door please share it with me.


----------

